# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  ******* - Has a Higher Dosage of Minoxidil Proven To Be More Effective?

## tbtadmin

I have a couple questions about minoxidil.I know the common potencies are 2% and 5%.Why not go higher? I found a website called minoxidil.com that offers something called ******* with 15% minoxidil. Is this legitimate or just a scam? Has anything over 5% proven to make no more of a difference? The website [...]

More...

----------

